# Halloween Costumes?



## Madeleinesmommy (Nov 30, 2012)

I know it's super early and a little silly but is anyone planning to dress their fluff up for halloween? I've been searching for a cute outfit for Maddie.


----------



## Paisley_The_Maltese (Jun 8, 2013)

I got one for Paisley (bumblebee) at Petsmart. They had a lot of costumes like Winnie the Pooh, bunnies, ladybug, monster, nemo, and lots more here  Costumes - Dog Halloween - PetSmart
I hope this helps:Sunny Smile:


----------



## Meilerca (Dec 16, 2012)

Thor will be a penguin!! Purchased at Marshall's 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Maxwell's Mama (Aug 27, 2013)

We bought a bright and sparkly pumpkin outfit from petsmart. It's by Martha Stewart


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Gustave was a peacock last year. I am still trying to think of costumes for the two this year.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I've been looking for a costume for awhile , trying to fit their personalities.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Mine were pumpkins last year.... will probably be this year again. Just tired....

Might get Grace some wings and let her be a fairy...... Gus would probably want wings too


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I've got my theme and am about to start on my float for this year....:aktion033::thumbsup:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

The A Team said:


> I've got my theme and am about to start on my float for this year....:aktion033::thumbsup:


Y'know, Pat, when I saw the title of the thread, I immediately wondered what you were planning for this year!

As for my girls, unless Halloween is on a weekend I don't usually bother because by the time I get home from work, it's all over in my neighborhood so no one will see them!


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

Chewbaca for Dewey? aka Chewy?


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

Izzy is going to be the Coca-cola polar bear. I purchased some red fleece and a iron on, I just need to make it. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bamalama (Jul 5, 2013)

I found a Kwik Sew pattern for a doggie denim jacket and bath robe. As we are riders and have a bike function just before Halloween as well as an animal rescue event the end of October, too, Pukky is going biker. I'm making a black pleather biker jacket and denim biker vest complete with patches on them ("Lone Wolf" - "Bad to the Bone" - "Bad Boy" etc.) complete with "chains," a red and yellow flames on black do-rag, and black pleater "fingerless gloves." I bought him some Doggles to finish his bad boy look. 

I also plan to make a silk brocade robe (a la Hef) for Halloween Yappy Hour at his puppy dayschool. LOL


----------



## Madeleinesmommy (Nov 30, 2012)

You all have such cute ideas! I am planning to take Maddie to a doggie halloween festival that is for charity to help shelter dogs. I've been thinking about having her as little red riding hood but I don't know if she'll keep the hood on. I also found a cute cheerleader costume. Petsmart has some cute ones too! I went there yesterday and wanted to buy her the black cat costume!


----------



## Bamalama (Jul 5, 2013)

I can so see a Little Red Ridinghood outfit! A "dress" with a white top, black lace up dirndl, and red skirt with short hooded cowl/cape so as not to hide the dress. Maybe a very small basket attached to the side with a red gingham scrap in it ?


----------



## =supermanskivvies= (Aug 7, 2008)

I have a bunch of costumes for Tiffany...she might wear her hot dog costume this year.

But I would really like to make her a My Little Pony costume of some sort. I could see her being Rainbow Dash...









Here are some dog versions...


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

We live in a rural area so we don't get any trick 'or treaters but since Bella always wears clothes, I am trying to find her a Halloween themed outfit, rather than costume, that she can wear in the days leading up to Halloween. I saw a couple of cute ones on ebay but they were not her size.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

babycake7 said:


> We live in a rural area so we don't get any trick 'or treaters but since Bella always wears clothes, I am trying to find her a Halloween themed outfit, rather than costume, that she can wear in the days leading up to Halloween. I saw a couple of cute ones on ebay but they were not her size.


Try Etsy, Hope.I got some cute vests with pumpkins etc on them, very reasonable and made to size and they're fun to wear leading up to and during Halloween and much more comfy than most costumes. 
I always made my son's costumes and then I decided to do the same for Tyler. My fave was when he was the white creamy stuffing in an Oreo. I used a white onesie and got brown foam from Michaels and fabric paint. About a half hour's work.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

spookiesmom said:


> Chewbaca for Dewey? aka Chewy?


Why didn't I think of that??


----------



## =supermanskivvies= (Aug 7, 2008)

maggieh said:


> Y'know, Pat, when I saw the title of the thread, I immediately wondered what you were planning for this year!
> 
> As for my girls, unless Halloween is on a weekend I don't usually bother because by the time I get home from work, it's all over in my neighborhood so no one will see them!


The Two Bostons in downtown Naperville does an annual doggie trick or treating event, usually a few days before Halloween. Everyone meets up and brings their dressed-up dogs to different dog-friendly shops. The people working there give out treats (wrapped, so you can take them home and the fluffs can eat them at your own pace). Tiffany and I went last year and had a blast!


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

Halloween is her birthday, she has a pink tshirt that says I'm the birthday girl. I glued Halloween decorations on it.


----------



## Gongjoo (Dec 9, 2012)

I'm toying with wonder woman for Khloee!


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

My husband and I were laughing about this today. We think Zach the wheaten should be dressed up as an angel and Boo the devil. I swear Boo is related to Dewey somehow.


----------

